# Trying to ID a Klein frame



## johnmwmd (Apr 17, 2006)

The bike is a Quantum with Shimano 105's. S/N on the rear derailleur is 2Q054.

The bile looks like a mid-90's vintage, just a guess. Would imagine it is a pre-Trek bike.

Can anyone help me decode this? Have looked on the Klein and Trek websites and searched RoadBike Reviews with no luck.

Thanks,

Johnny


----------



## johnmwmd (Apr 17, 2006)

*Nobody knows anything about Klein seial numbers?*



johnmwmd said:


> The bike is a Quantum with Shimano 105's. S/N on the rear derailleur is 2Q054.
> 
> The bile looks like a mid-90's vintage, just a guess. Would imagine it is a pre-Trek bike.
> 
> ...


What's with this forum? No Klein riders know anything about pre-Trek serial numbers?


----------



## milroy (Feb 23, 2005)

johnmwmd said:


> What's with this forum? No Klein riders know anything about pre-Trek serial numbers?



The serial no on the rear derailleur may be misleading.

Maybe try getting the serial no. from under the bottom bracket. Email it to Klein and ask them. I'm sure they will be able to help.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

If memory serves me right, in 1996 Klein gave up on their proprietary bottom bracket design which had the bearings pressed into an odd-sized, _unthreaded_ bottom bracket shell. This design worked for a while, but after a few thousand miles became a never-ending problem for many Klein owners. If your Klein has a standard threaded bottom bracket inside a standard _threaded_ bottom bracket shell, it was most probably made after 1996. Vague, but that's all I got right now.


----------



## noslogan (Feb 13, 2005)

*1990ish*

Not sure though. I have four klein mtn bikes with the S/N on the chainstay. One is pre 90 and the others are post 90.

Carsten on the mtbr side may know. Post your Q there/here http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=30


----------

